# Craftsman 10/32 manual needed C950 52670



## 98mxzdoo

Hello i am looking for a manual or a parts breakdown for this machine. I am missing the friction drive parts and havee not had any luck with Sears locating parts etc. Thanks !!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Is that the model #? I believe you will find model and serial number between the handle bars on back of machine.


----------



## 98mxzdoo

Sorry. That is the Model # from the back C950 52670. It is a track drive unit


----------



## HCBPH

I don't know if it's close or not but there is a c950 manual available at:
Restorationmen Forum Craftsman Manuals

Might give you enough info to fix what you need. Good luck.


----------



## Big Ed

I tried all kinds of searches on the Sears site with that number and different configurations of it and came up with nothing.

Sometimes an I is a 1, or O is 0, S is 5 ,etc.

I guess you can see the tag clearly?
Do you know the year of it?


----------



## 98mxzdoo

I went out to the shop and took a few pictures. Maybe this will help. I took a picture of the missing parts as well as the tag. Maybe this is the same as some of the other sears models??


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

98mxzdoo said:


> I went out to the shop and took a few pictures. Maybe this will help. I took a picture of the missing parts as well as the tag. Maybe this is the same as some of the other sears models??
> 
> View attachment 1111
> 
> 
> View attachment 1112


Ahhhhhhhhhh, A Canadian model....even more difficult to find parts for.


----------



## terryc

i think it may be this model number,i will look later,Sears craftsman snowblower model 71 c950 ,,i found the canada site,here is the link.https://secure.sears.ca/services/parts-inquiry


----------

